

Show HN: Healthysparx: Q&A for health - collistaeed
http://healthysparx.com
My little sister and her husband who live in Tasmania, Australia (the arse-end of the world! :-) have made a social Q&#38;A site for the health niche and were looking for feedback. I said I'd post it here on Hacker News! Here's their message:<p>"I'd appreciate any feedback, thoughts or comments on our website - healthysparx.com<p>Being interested in living a healthy life, my wife and I were discussing that were no modern health sites that really leveraged the power of Web 2.0 and the culture of social networking to help people live become health aware. So we decided to make our own.<p>Our website currently does the following things:<p>A personalized news feed
Catalog questions according to topics
Comments on questions/answers
Following other users and topics on healthysparx.com
Users have basic profiles
can sign up using Facebook or Twitter
and search<p>Looking forward to seeing your feedback.
Thank you!"
======
collistaeed
My little sister and her husband have made a social Q&A site for the health
niche and were looking for feedback. I said I'd post it here on Hacker News!
Here's their message:

"I'd appreciate any feedback, thoughts or comments on our website -
healthysparx.com

Being interested in living a healthy life, my wife and I were discussing that
were no modern health sites that really leveraged the power of Web 2.0 and the
culture of social networking to help people live become health aware. So we
decided to make our own.

Our website currently does the following things:

A personalized news feed Catalog questions according to topics Comments on
questions/answers Following other users and topics on healthysparx.com Users
have basic profiles can sign up using Facebook or Twitter and search

Looking forward to seeing your feedback. Thank you!"

